# Mühle 29er Big Black Dial



## kentlinardi (Dec 25, 2013)

anybody have wrist shots of the 29er big dial black with the bracelet? is interested in getting one of those and would like to know wearable it is and how is the overall quality from Muhle?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## drylee (Feb 4, 2011)

I actually just tried one on in black w/bracelet. Watch looks sport/dressy in person. I felt that the hands were a little thin and harder to see than I might prefer, but I'm old. The whole line oozed quality.


----------



## kentlinardi (Dec 25, 2013)

so nobody has a wristshot of the 29er black? 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## dhtjr (Feb 7, 2013)

Originally Posted by *domalley3* 
_

Here's one from a recent thread. I'm sure Google will turn up others._


----------

